# Dream Theater back in 07



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few Canadian dates for John Petrucci and Dream Theater,

Fri 08/17/07 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Sat 08/18/07 Toronto, ON The Molson Amphitheatre


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone I like ever come to Ottawa? Show us some love damn it! Haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

violation said:


> Why doesn't anyone I like ever come to Ottawa? Show us some love damn it! Haha.


I'm all set to move to Ottawa in June and I think this is the biggest thing I'm going to miss about living in Toronto. The music we get rolling through here is really outstanding.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

That's just f'n great exact dates of a couple band gigs.


----------

